# Refilling one pound propane tanks - How to video



## shawnfire

thanks bump


----------



## TrekJeff

I've paid for my coupler at least three times over. Fill the 20's in Clare for around $12 and those who look for 1lbers in the store know the price. I have a shelf of empty one pounders and usually have three in the deep freeze. When its go time, I can fill a days worth of 1lbers in no time. Just do as stated in the video and you are good to go. All my tanks get drained before storing and before going in the freeze. Also if you have a valve that seems to leak, all they are are schrader valves, you can use a valve wrench that would use on a tire, hit it with a touch of wd4...emphasis on a TOUCH...and give it a soft turn. You should be good to go.


----------



## Chrome steel

TrekJeff said:


> I've paid for my coupler at least three times over. Fill the 20's in Clare for around $12 and those who look for 1lbers in the store know the price. I have a shelf of empty one pounders and usually have three in the deep freeze. When its go time, I can fill a days worth of 1lbers in no time. Just do as stated in the video and you are good to go. All my tanks get drained before storing and before going in the freeze. Also if you have a valve that seems to leak, all they are are schrader valves, you can use a valve wrench that would use on a tire, hit it with a touch of wd4...emphasis on a TOUCH...and give it a soft turn. You should be good to go.


Thanks Trek great info on that valve wrench trick I will have to test it out on one of my tanks that I know leak, I usually mark em too.


----------



## tenpointbow

Thanks for the video trek! I ordered a maccoupler valve the day I seen this video. I filled 3 empty tanks and tried it in my Mr. heater. The tanks that I refilled seem to burn better than the new ones from the store. Thanks for the helpful post.


----------



## Hookineyezz

Just to add, if u want to fill in winter there is a fast way to do it. I threw all my little tanks in the snow, then I take my 20 lb in the house. I put it in my laundry tub and fill it with hot water. It only takes 5 minutes and your ready to go.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback

alex-v said:


> I am surprised that no one attempted to answer but maybe they did not understand the question. Some people are calling both the one pound and 20 pound containers tanks. Then, some are calling the 20 pound containers tanks and the small ones are called cans.
> 
> For the most part the trash people will take the one pound cans. They will not take the 20 pound containers even when they are empty. Take these big boys over to the refill station and ask them. Often they will take them.


 the best way to get rid of the large 20lber is to do an exchange for a newer tank that's filled... as there are reg's on the valves... they wont refill if they are out of date... the other thing you can do is have some one make a smoker out of a couple of them... the 20lbers make a sweet smoke box....and an old blown out 100lb air tank from a compressor makes a nice cooker...
recycle recycle recycle


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl

I filled 26 tanks the other day off a 100lb tank. Should be good for the rest of the season. 

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ih772

Bump for the newbies...


----------



## Paperboy 1

Bump again. Unless you are wealthy you should be doing this. All of us. Recycle and save $$.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ih772

I saw a couple of guys asking how to do this so I thought I'd bring it back to the top.


----------



## Burksee

ih772 said:


> I saw a couple of guys asking how to do this so I thought I'd bring it back to the top.


Good call!


----------



## bobberbill

Just picked the adapter from Mr. Heater up today. Gander, 17.95..Probably cheaper elsewhere, but i was there..


----------



## Chrome steel

That's about the going price $15 to $20


----------



## zer0

Does anyone have the ability to cut the fill valve out and thread it and the tank. I personally would feel much more comfortable with my tanks having this feature, as it would allow yearly internal visual checks of the cylinder.


----------



## bobberbill

Get a new tank for a couple bucks..


----------



## Chrome steel

Valves are threaded already, use a tire valve stem remover to tighten loose leaky valves.


----------



## salmonslammer

Chrome steel said:


> Valves are threaded already, use a tire valve stem remover to tighten loose leaky valves.


Cool... Learned something new today!

Filled 6 for my weekend trip to simcoe and had a leaker... 1st one of the 20 or so that I've done this year.


----------



## Paperboy 1

bobberbill said:


> Just picked the adapter from Mr. Heater up today. Gander, 17.95..Probably cheaper elsewhere, but i was there..


It's on sale on Gmtn website for 12.95. Take the receipt back to the store and see about a refund. What gander are you by?



Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Paperboy 1

salmonslammer said:


> Cool... Learned something new today!
> 
> Filled 6 for my weekend trip to simcoe and had a leaker... 1st one of the 20 or so that I've done this year.


I'd take no less than 10 for this weekend. You don't use them all....cool.....you'll have em if ya need em. Be sure and post some pics when ya back buddy. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bobberbill

Paperboy 1 said:


> You for hosed if you paid 17.95. Its on sale all over Gmtn website for 12.95. Take the receipt back to the store and see about a refund. What gander are you by?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Kzoo..Wonder if the online is diff than the store price? 50 mi trip would cost me more than what I'd save to return it..


----------



## Paperboy 1

bobberbill said:


> Kzoo..Wonder if the online is diff than the store price? 50 mi trip would cost me more than what I'd save to return it..


Sometimes math makes sense. A $5 bill for spending $20 in fuel. Gotcha....

The online did say it is shipped from the manufacturer to the store. Why? The store already had some. Duh! 

I'll be filling a bunch myself in a bit. Love saving $$ so I can spend it on other outdoor toys.:sly:

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Paperboy 1

Just got done filling a bunch. There are no open flames in our home, so don't rag on me about where I filled them. I use the 6x6's to allow me easy access to the valve in the 20# tank. The small tanks set outside overnight. Most tanks took 1 1/2 minutes to reach the full 1# mark on the scale today. I'm ready for my excursion. Love it!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ralph Smith

Nice idea Paul. I was going to hang the big tank from one of my deer hoists:lol: have yet to get the maccoupler. Been using the 20lber this winter lately, but the big heater just broke, so back to the buddy and small tanks. Was due for a new heater anyway, tomarrow I'm going shopping. I need my heat. Can't drink cold beer in a cold shanty:lol:


----------



## Paperboy 1

I hate when you get in one good gulp of beer and it freezes RIGHT now! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Burksee

Paperboy 1 said:


> Just got done filling a bunch. There are no open flames in our home, so don't rag on me about where I filled them......


I was going to suggest you do fill them in the house that way if something unforseen did happen you'd also solve that little problem your having with your windows! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:

BTW - If you have one of those Black & Decker Workmates they work great as a stand for filling too!


----------



## Paperboy 1

Burksee said:


> I was going to suggest you do fill them in the house that way if something unforseen did happen you'd also solve that little problem your having with your windows! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> BTW - If you have one of those Black & Decker Workmates they work great as a stand for filling too!


DUDE! Oh my gosh Greg! We had to open the windows and the door wall!! I filled a tank. I shut it off. NOPE! I CRANKED HER WIDE OPEN! I unscrewed the tank instead of closing. Being inverted (upsiden down!) I opened her up wide. I'm here to tell about my stupidity! Never again will I do t







hat. Never. Froze my sweatshirt sleeve right now. Hung it outside. The smell that tells you its propane was bad. Very lucky. No beers involved. Outside filling from now on.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chrome steel

Paul what are you doing man?? Glad your here to tell the story. That must have scared the heck out of you. I could only imagine the pressure coming out of that thing. LOL..yeah good choice on moving it out of the house. I bet the house stunk for a while too.


----------



## cornmeal

harbor freight has the tank adaptor to refill propane tanks 10-12 bucks


----------



## Ralph Smith

Paperboy 1 said:


> DUDE! Oh my gosh Greg! We had to open the windows and the door wall!! I filled a tank. I shut it off. NOPE! I CRANKED HER WIDE OPEN! I unscrewed the tank instead of closing. Being inverted (upsiden down!) I opened her up wide. I'm here to tell about my stupidity! Never again will I do t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hat. Never. Froze my sweatshirt sleeve right now. Hung it outside. The smell that tells you its propane was bad. Very lucky. *No beers involved*. Outside filling from now on.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That right there is why you had a problem:lol: Did you have to change your shorts before coming back inside also.:yikes: Glad everything worked out ok Paul. Be careful up there!


----------



## Paperboy 1

Ralph Smith said:


> That right there is why you had a problem:lol: Did you have to change your shorts before coming back inside also.:yikes: Glad everything worked out ok Paul. Be careful up there!


Never a dull moment around here. You should have seen Janet's expression Ralph when this thing is shooting propane into the air. One of those things ya maybe shouldn't have told anyone ya did? :what:
Figure the pic again with a fog of gas shooting out the opening.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zeeke33

Careful!

Not a bad idea to wear gloves while doing this. The liquid propane can leave a "burn" if it gets on your skin. Not that anyone here would let that happen. Yah!!:yikes:


----------



## jancoe

Thick rubber gloves are the best.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Paperboy 1

Bump

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassgetty

I started filling 1lb tanks this year and had now problems untill recently. Get in the ice and hve to put a diffent tank on and heater will not relight. any sugestions?


----------



## Chrome steel

Are you leaving your tanks out in the cold over night? I have problems like that when the bottlels get frozen on the super cold days. I like to storage my bottles in the house or a warm garage to keep from freezing.

Sent from my C525c using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassgetty

always kept them in the garage and never had any problems untill the last couple weekends. will keep them in the house and see what happens, thanx


----------



## Chrome steel

Depending on how cold it gets, especially below zero.

Sent from my C525c using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Paperboy 1

bassgetty said:


> always kept them in the garage and never had any problems untill the last couple weekends. will keep them in the house and see what happens, thanx


We've not had a winter like this either since trees started growing! My refills take a bit to kick in in this cold. Love not having to keep buying 1#ers.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zeeke33

Look at the bright side. Great year for sticking your empties out fhe night before so they are well below Zero for a great temp.difference for filling! :lol:


----------



## Paperboy 1

zeeke33 said:


> Look at the bright side. Great year for sticking your empties out fhe night before so they are well below Zero for a great temp.difference for filling! :lol:


Amen brother!! Wife can't complain about tanks in the freezer.....

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

